# Anyone knows this controller?



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11051495626/










Took it from an electric scooter, but i would like to have a wiring scheme. Cant find anything on google.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

These people might be able to help.

http://www.selectron.fr/anglais/pages/reghel.htm


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks, i already emailed them but didnt get any answer.


----------

